# Cain Velasquez vs Junior Dos Santos 3: Your early thoughts?



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Cain should be the favourite with JDS having a punchers chance. 

Hard to gauge JDS when fighting someone the polar opposite of Cain.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Jds has just a punches chance. I think Cain will take his cardio away in less than a round, hunt pressured Jds against the cage on a few occasions so Jds has not learned much from the last Cain fight. Also Cain is a beast.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

After tonight, both of them were impressive as hell.

Velasquez showed the world yet again that Big Foot Silva is nowhere near his league by disposing him even faster than their first meeting.

As for Dos Santos, he beat a former K1 champion in a fight that was mostly contested standing up. On top of that, he Knocked out Hunt impressively which may I remind again was a former K1 champ whom has never got knocked out in MMA competition.

If anything, these 2 prove yet again that they are the No.1 and 2 HW in the world. 

For their 3rd fight, my heart says JDS but my brain says Cain Velasquez.

As impressive as JDS was tonight, he didn't show his "Black belt level" BJJ which I believe is essential when fighting a fighter as well rounded as Velasquez. But as shown in their 2nd meeting, Cain is won't be able to pin him down for a prolong period of time even if he takes him down. So JDS will always have that puncher of a chance. 

I sure hope JDS has a good game plan coming into their 3rd fight as another loss to Velasquez might keep him out of the title picture for a long long time as long as Cain is the champion (which I believe will be for a long time should JDS fail his bid)


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

JDS needs to come in as light as possible.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Cain will win. No one can keep up with his working rate at the moment. Cain could get knocked by a puncher like Dos Santos though, but it is unlikely.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

It's pretty simple... Cain can't stop Junior, but he can outpoint him. If he couldn't put him away in their last fight, I just can't see it happening. However Cain also showed he could completely derail Junior... so in a way I have to agree it is a punchers chance against a wrestler's endurance.

If Cain can glue himself to JDS for 25 minutes again, he'll win. If the fight stops before 25 it will go to JDS.

Personally, I see the stoppage coming.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ProdigyPenn said:


> After tonight, both of them were impressive as hell.
> 
> Velasquez showed the world yet again that Big Foot Silva is nowhere near his league by disposing him even faster than their first meeting.
> 
> ...


Hunt was KO'd by Melvin in MMA, so no the first for JDS. 

I think Cain wins this fight by being bettter


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cain all day


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Unless JDS can finish early Cain will tire him out and brutalize him like last time.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think Cain now definately has moved the heavyweight division into the next era. He did what GSP did to the welterweight divsion, winning on being the most well rounded fighter.

It amases me that he is winning without even being tall. Jon Jones and Alexander Gustafsson in the light heavyweight division are both taller than Cain.

Jones better stay out of the heavyweight division now.

Note:
Some people still bring up examples of fighters who moved up to heavyweight being successful like Couture and Vera but that argument do no longer apply. Many weight divisions have had the same thing happen. It evolves and then fighters are forced to move DOWN a class to compete. Look for example what happened to BJ Penn trying to compete on a higher weight division than natural for him. The heavyweight division was not evolved 3 years ago.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I see this fight going either way. 

JDS has already shown he has pretty good takedown defense and has shrugged Cain off before.

Cain has good striking but does get hit every once in a while and JDS has the ability to put him away again.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I still think I give a slight edge to JDS. I think they're about equal in skill and JDS matches up better.

You guys are funny. 90% of you picked JDS to win the second fight, and now you've completely changed your tune.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

JDS wins by 1st rd KO after dodging Cain's takedown, holds his head against the ground and pounds on it with extreme accuracy.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think it will be a back and fourth 5 rd war with JDS getting the better of some early rds, but in the later rds, Cains better cardio will prevail him to a 5 rd decesion.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JDS' mind was nowhere near the octagon in the rematch, the poor guy had been divorced by his wife of ten years while in training camp and it was finalized days before the fight. It's entirely obvious that Junior wasn't his normal self in that fight, it wasn't quite Filho/Chael II but he was a spacecase.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> JDS' mind was nowhere near the octagon in the rematch, the poor guy had been divorced by his wife of ten years while in training camp and it was finalized days before the fight. It's entirely obvious that Junior wasn't his normal self in that fight, it wasn't quite Filho/Chael II but he was a spacecase.


Stop with the excuses.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Stop with the excuses.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

khoveraki said:


>












yup


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm picking JDS. Cain hurting him badly early completely changed that fight and based on the rest of that fight I don't think it is likely that it will happen again or that Cain will dominate with wrestling on a nonrocked JDS since he couldn't do it to a badly rocked one.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

osmium said:


> I'm picking JDS. Cain hurting him badly early completely changed that fight and based on the rest of that fight I don't think it is likely that it will happen again or that Cain will dominate with wrestling on a nonrocked JDS since he couldn't do it to a badly rocked one.


My thoughts too. JDS has the core skills and instincts to survive with Cain for 25 minutes while hurt, tired, no timing, and face getting more swollen by the minute. He was repeatedly getting up from under Velasquez...

That, coupled with how the first fight played out, says to me that Cain needs to hurt JDS massively, just to be able to outpoint him. It was a great punch from Cain, but a repeat will be very difficult. I think Junior is a bad match up for him, always has been.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

These two fights were very important.

I wanted to see if Cain was nervous about having to dispatch an opponent he destroyed before. Added pressure since he's defending the belt. 

Verdict: He took em out in the 1st with ease. 

We all wanted to see how JDS reacted to his comeback fight against a very game opponent who has elite striking + titanium head.

Verdict: Better movement, more arsenal, and DID NOT get tired in the 3rd. If he somehow KOed Hunt in the 1st it wouldn't have showed us anything. The fact that JDS tried over and over to finish Hunt with power shots and an unorthodox move in the 3rd shows his mentality through and through. JDS is a killer and will not have his will broken. 

Final verdict. JDS finished Cain. Cain could NOT finish JDS in 5 rounds of serious poundage.

I will go with my original prediction in that JDS takes the rubber match creating a very long rivalry. 

PS: Who else can KO Mark Hunt. That was insane man.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> These two fights were very important.
> 
> I wanted to see if Cain was nervous about having to dispatch an opponent he destroyed before. Added pressure since he's defending the belt.
> 
> ...


Melvin Manhoef's KO was way more sudden and brutal.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh please this was the same Jds as we have seen over and over, apart from a fancy kick. People are forgetting how mid tier hunt is. He lost 6 fights one to Sean maCcorkle, then beats Kongo and Struve and he's all of a sudden a world beater. Cain will do exactly what he did last time, he will take Jds's cardio away fast. Do you people know Cain Valasquez has the hardest punch recorded on sports science? Do you know he has a higher ratio of Ko victorys than Jds?.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Melvin Manhoef's KO was way more sudden and brutal.


Meant it in the context of the HW division. That was a nice counter by Melvin when Hunt rushed in and clipped em in the chin. But man did you see the bombs JDS landed. As Hammerlock said he threw enough power shots to KO 10 fighters.
Repped btw Hammer.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I picked Cain the first two times, and Im still standing by that choice.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

To be quite honest, if JDS can land that monstrous over hand right on Cain, he's putting him to sleep. If I recall correctly JDS took some heavy punishment early and that was the cause of him gassing, at least, that's what I think it was. All he has to do is avoid Cain's TD's and avoid his ground and pound as it's only gotten more accurate. Cain is a very well rounded fighter, but JDS is a bad stylist match up for Cain. 

I can only assume Cain's striking has improved or stayed the same, in which case, JDS can win via flashy KO if he catches Cain again, but if he goes the distance I just see him fading and Cain probably finishing him this time.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Either JDS via stoppage or Cain via points. Cain can't stop JDS. Seems pretty obvious. Can't wait for the fight, because it's gonna be another great one. I like both fighters so I don't care _too_ much about who wins, but I think I'd rather see this rivalry keep going back & forth, so I'll root for JDS in this one.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> JDS' mind was nowhere near the octagon in the rematch, the poor guy had been divorced by his wife of ten years while in training camp and it was finalized days before the fight. It's entirely obvious that Junior wasn't his normal self in that fight, it wasn't quite Filho/Chael II but he was a spacecase.


I don't know how you can say that, JDS was making Cain look silly until he couldn't handle the pace anymore.:confused02:


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Cain is the much better fighter. JDS landing something fast and hard is his ticket to a win. Everything else is in Cain's advantage.

I think Cain get's the TKO this time.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

JDS has way more than a punchers chance but I struggle to see the fight going anyway different than the 2nd fight.

I'll be pulling for a JDS victory though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> Cain is the much better fighter. JDS landing something fast and hard is his ticket to a win. Everything else is in Cain's advantage.
> 
> I think Cain get's the TKO this time.


Not unless the refs are in the same mood they were last night. Cain didn't stop junior when he looked god awful and did nothing not even lift his hands for five rounds. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

^ That's because Cain didn't want to make a mistake and risk anything against JDS. Maybe that's why I don't like Cain.

While JDS will do anything to finish his opponent. His match last night was proof of this.

I see JDS taking the rubber match. The 3rd fight will not be like the 1st or 2nd, JDS via tiger knee KO!!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zafersan said:


> ^ That's because Cain didn't want to make a mistake and risk anything against JDS. Maybe that's why I don't like Cain.
> 
> *While JDS will do anything to finish his opponent.* His match last night was proof of this.
> 
> I see JDS taking the rubber match. The 3rd fight will not be like the 1st or 2nd, JDS via tiger knee KO!!!


Its not like Cain didn't try to finish JDS. JDS is a resilient mother****er. Cain threw some pretty big shots at him. After it was all said and done not only was JDS drained physically but his face looked like hamburger. So just because he is resilient and can KO Mark Hunt doesn't mean his victory is assured.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Zafersan said:


> ^ That's because Cain didn't want to make a mistake and risk anything against JDS. Maybe that's why I don't like Cain.
> 
> While JDS will do anything to finish his opponent. His match last night was proof of this.
> 
> I see JDS taking the rubber match. The 3rd fight will not be like the 1st or 2nd, JDS via tiger knee KO!!!





Bonnar426 said:


> Its not like Cain didn't try to finish JDS. JDS is a resilient mother****er. Cain threw some pretty big shots at him. After it was all said and done not only was JDS drained physically but his face looked like hamburger. So just because he is resilient and can KO Mark Hunt doesn't mean his victory is assured.


I'm leaning more along the lines of JDS has a pretty good chin, he took some shots from Hunt against the fence that have put people out and Cain isn't a guy with brutal power. Cain definitely was trying to finish Junior, he just doesn't seem to have the power to do it, because he was unloading on Junior in the second fight and only had him in serious trouble once. He dominated from start to finish, but there was never a point outside of the first big overhand that it appeared Junior was out of it and in danger of the fight being stopped.

Cue all the "Cain does have KO power you hater" people.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

JDS needs to find a way to deal with Cain's pressure and if he's getting swarmed, just to get into space and start establishing the jab and body jab. If he can do that, he has a very good shot. Easier said than done though.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Cain easily I think, Cain's getting better every fight miraculously. Back when he was beating up kongo he fought with the intent to wear his opponents down by grinding out wins, not anymore, his last 2 fights showed he has gained significant punching power as well as vastly improved timing. Junior is going to have a really hard time, Cain is up there with Anderson and Jones.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I still think I give a slight edge to JDS. I think they're about equal in skill and JDS matches up better.
> 
> You guys are funny. 90% of you picked JDS to win the second fight, and now you've completely changed your tune.


WOW REALLY ?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Junior's mental stability is going to determine who wins this fight. I believe JDS is the better fighter I think if he goes for the finish he'll get it but if he's conservative Cain will wrestle-f him to death.

But I'm betting on Junior he's not going to fight Cain while going through a divorce this time.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

its gonna look like the last fight, convincing beat down by Cain. Then I want to see Cain take on a bulked up JBj


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ProdigyPenn said:


> After tonight, both of them were impressive as hell.
> 
> Velasquez showed the world yet again that Big Foot Silva is nowhere near his league by disposing him even faster than their first meeting.
> 
> ...


Something tells me JDS's TDD is going to be much better in match III, and Cain's going to have a much tougher time trading with him. We'll see, but I just don't see Cain landing the crushing right hand this time which set up his previous victory. JDS is evolving. I think he's going to be champ once again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think JDS is going to utilize his jab...stick and move...wait for the right time to counter. Also probably try to take Cain down to confuse em. 

JDS needs to focus on conditioning. The fact that he KOed Hunt in the 3rd shows how dangerous he is. Most of the times those power hitters are only good for around then they fade. JDS can end it in the latter rounds.

I just feel bad for who gets the loser of those two cuz they'll end up like Big Foot and Hunt. 

Ya gotta give Cain and JDS credit. Most champs lose their mindset and go downhill after losing the belt. Both came out with vengeance.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I just feel bad for who gets the loser of those two cuz they'll end up like Big Foot and Hunt.


I don't the way things are lining up it's likely going to be Overeem.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If JDS could get his cardio anywhere near Cain's, Cain could not beat JDS.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Either JDS finishes Cain in the 1st or 2nd OR Cain avoids the big shots and turns it into a 5 round beat down. 

JDS has to mix things up more to win - go for the takedown!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Cain all the way, as good as JDS is Cain has too much cardio. Eventually JDS will fade.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

JDS might win with an overhand right but Cain is more likely to win again because he's a much more complete fighter. All I see is Cain doing what he did to JDS in their last fight, he will take away JDS' game plan by being relentless and fight his fight, only difference is that Cain will finish JDS via submission after he punishes him standing up and takes him down to the ground.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Do you people know Cain Valasquez is the tallest hobbit recorded in the history of the shire?


Why no, I didn't know that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

osmium said:


> Why no, I didn't know that.


Mexishire to be exact. They call themselves Hobbitas.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Junior stuffed Cains takedowns and swept him easily when he was fresh. He had plenty of chances to pounce on Cain when he missed those takedowns but he didn't and he paid for it.

Junior will ko him again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm trying to see where JDS is improving, and trying to compare that to Cain's improvement.

If we look at the 2nd fight, except for a few pockets here and there, Cain soundly, cleanly outstruck JDS throughout; and while JDS did stymie TD's, I recall Cain taking JDS down far more times than he was stopped.

If we look at Cain/Bigfoot II, Cain landed a perfectly-executed 1-2 to drop Bigfoot, and ended the fight seconds later on the ground-- in the first round.

JDS, OTOH, looked the same to me: he was the expectedly faster fighter overall on Saturday, and relied on that speed to tire the tubby Hunt, finishing him in the last round. 

I think he looked great, but in terms of improvement, the only significance I observed was Cain's hands- they look better every fight..

So, in terms of JDS/Cain III, I don't expect to see JDS kicking much, and I don't expect to see any kind of advantage in striking for JDS. 
I also have to think that the beat-down Cain put on him will be psychologically detrimental.

Prediction: See results of Cain/JDS II.

.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Mexishire to be exact. They call themselves Hobbitas.


Roflz!!! Seriously Soojo...where do you come up with these.

Here are my thoughts.

Saturday Dec. 28th - REVENGE

Cain vs JDS III
Overeem vs Big Foot
Josh Barnett vs Frank Mir 

Live at the Mandalay Bay!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think some forgot what happened in fight 2 already.
Lets put aside the personal problems JDS was facing at the time he fought Cain for the second time.

Tale of the tape:
Cain comes to do what he does best. Relentless TD to GNP. Cain soon enough realizes he is UNABLE to take JDS down or even keep him there. He got embarrassed a few times trying. But since Cain is a very smart fighter, he figures also soon enough JDS is so sure TD is all he needs to worry about, he is not protecting his face. Smartly Cain start to fake TDs to hit JDS full force inumerous times until JDS starts to fade and, confused, can't find a strategy to counter. Plus, on top of being fazed by bombs, JDS has creatine running out from his ears and nose, what decreases dramatically his stamina and resistence - fact - so, it's open road to Cain to finally get his TDs over an exhausted JDS. Even being JDS fighting like a swollen zombie Cain can't finish him and JDS kept coming back to his feet.

So, when we saw JDS gassing apart this fight. Bombs to the head + creatine levels high + overbulked like never (yes all JDS fault, props to Cain to explore them. Who would not?) will make you tire faster.

Now we know JDS is addressing his mistakes - strategic and physiological. Question is. What Cain is gona bring different to this rubber match?

Cain is inferior standing and Cain is unable to get a healthy unfazed JDS down and Cain is unable to put out a dazzed JDS. So, now JDS knows about Cain's fake TD attempts, so if he protects his face and Cain can't tag JDS to get him down? What is left for Cain?
Cain is a great, great fighter and I am a fan, but to say he is miles ahead of JDS as a fighter is just an exaggeration.

JDS is the favorite for fight 3.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> Either JDS finishes Cain in the 1st or 2nd OR Cain avoids the big shots and turns it into a 5 round beat down.
> 
> JDS has to mix things up more to win - go for the takedown!


Hmmm. I'm thinking just the opposite. Cain needs to hurt JDS again early in the fight to set the tempo. Otherwise I see JDS picking him apart and growing more and more confident and possibly landing a late round bomb. I think JDS has great cardio, he just got rocked in the first round and never recovered.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think some forgot what happened in fight 2 already.
> Lets put aside the personal problems JDS was facing at the time he fought Cain for the second time.
> 
> Tale of the tape:
> ...





I am one of those people that *forgot* Cain was embarrassed after taking JDS down 11 times and pounded his face in for all 5 rounds, making for one of the most dominate fights we've seen in UFC HW history.













The only people who forgot anything are the ones still making excuses for JDS. Cain is a better all around fighter than JDS is by a very big margin and it's not hard to realize this. The question is will JDS bring any new tricks to the table and have the stamina to go to war again because Cain the champion has JDS figured out, not the other way around.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

It seemed to me that Cain was out-striking JDS in there second fight on the feet. Cain was able to damage JDS early. I think the reason for this is because JDS was worried about the take down from Cain. It seemed to me that if JDS was worrying about the take down his stand up suffered. If he was focused on his stand up he would get taken down. He spent a long time on the feet in that fight and still could not get anything going. I think he needs to come in with a different game plan. Maybe either not worry about the take down because he can obviously get up when taken down or something different. But we see it a lot when a stand up fighter worries about being taken down there stand up suffers.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

The time has come for the World to gather round as the Top 2 Heavyweights fight for the last time. TO determine who is the rightful King of the world. It's going to be epic, the build up to the fight.

I just want to share a song and video with everyone here that somewhat expresses the way I feel on the inside about this upcoming fight. God bless Cain and JDS. May the power of the 90's, late 80's, and early 2000's be with them both. The World will be watching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRvGZffXhfk

ATC - All Around The World (la la la la la)


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BOOM said:


> I am one of those people that *forgot* Cain was embarrassed after taking JDS down 11 times and pounded his face in for all 5 rounds, making for one of the most dominate fights we've seen in UFC HW history.
> 
> The only people who forgot anything are the ones still making excuses for JDS. Cain is a better all around fighter than JDS is by a very big margin and it's not hard to realize this. The question is will JDS bring any new tricks to the table and have the stamina to go to war again because Cain the champion has JDS figured out, not the other way around.


Please read again the Tale of the tape you quoted. It was an unbiased description of how Cain was successful in his alternate plan to get his TD and domination that night. Props to him. 

Now closing your eyes to the worst JDS performance ever and just dismissing documented reasons explaining why he gassed that fast is to be biased. 

Looks like you also forgot Cain got KTFO in their first encounter, even Cain being "the better all around fighter than JDS by a very big margin and that not being hard to realize".


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

It's a hard fight to call between JDS and Cain again, I just wish we could see Cain defend one more time against someone else other than Silva or JDS...Cain will have spent 2 whole years fighting two guys in the division if he fights JDS again, don't tell me that doesn't sound ridiculous...to compare, a champion like Jones fought ~6 fights in the matter of 2 years, all different opponents too...

Anyway, all that aside, I feel this is JDS's fight to win.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I actually correctly predicted the first two fights, although I didn't expect the previous fight to be so one-sided. I think Cain takes it, which is probably the safer pick, because I think the second fight showed more than the first. I'd think Cain by decision again to be honest.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Cain finishes him, Cain is like Jones, he gets better every fight and he's far surpassed JDS skillset about a year and a half ago


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

On the feet, either guy can win, slight edge maybe to JDS. But Cain's a takedown machine and JDS will wind up on bottom - it'd be nice for JDS to show us something on the ground, crafty guard work, a sub win, anything, but I don't ever see it. Cain wins again.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Please read again the Tale of the tape you quoted. It was an unbiased description of how Cain was successful in his alternate plan to get his TD and domination that night. Props to him.
> 
> Now closing your eyes to the worst JDS performance ever and just dismissing documented reasons explaining why he gassed that fast is to be biased.
> 
> Looks like you also forgot Cain got KTFO in their first encounter, even Cain being "the better all around fighter than JDS by a very big margin and that not being hard to realize".



Cain got clipped with an overhand right and lost in their first fight, but Cain was and still is the better fighter of the two by a good margin. 

JDS did'nt have an off night when he lost in their second fight, that's just a silly excuse and really nothing but nonsense. What happened was that Cain came back to avenge his loss and beat up JDS brutally for 5 rounds because Cain is the superior fighter who can win in many different ways because he has many more tools at his disposable than JDS does.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Cain got clipped with an overhand right and lost in their first fight, but Cain was and still is the better fighter of the two by a good margin.
> 
> JDS did'nt have an off night when he lost in their second fight, that's just a silly excuse and really nothing but nonsense. What happened was that Cain came back to avenge his loss and beat up JDS brutally for 5 rounds because Cain is the superior fighter who can win in many different ways because he has many more tools at his disposable than JDS does.


Cain certainly does not have more tools than JDS. JDS takes down everyone he tries to including wrestlers, has incredible hands, obviously some good kicks, and a BJJ black belt. Neither is one-dimensional but you definitely can't say Cain has more.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Cain certainly does not have more tools than JDS. JDS takes down everyone he tries to including wrestlers, has incredible hands, obviously some good kicks, and a BJJ black belt. Neither is one-dimensional but you definitely can't say Cain has more.


What Boom is saying is that Cain has SHOWN everyone he has more tools at his disposal compared to JDS. Cain has shown a great takedowns, great hands, great kicks and a very heavy top game. JDS has shown good striking and a spinning back kick that KO'd an overweight 39 year old... 

We keep hearing about how JDS is this elite BJJ that will give people fits on the ground, but where was his BJJ when Cain was embarrassing him on the ground? And we've only ever seen JDS takedown ONE wrestler, a gassed Shane Carwin.

Honestly, I think JDS is a terrific fighter, clearly number 2 in the HW, but he does NOT have more tools than Cain.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

JDS prolly has more tools but doesn't use them or mix them up as much as Cain. And the most important tool Wrestling I think Cain is better at and uses more often. Maybe JDS should try mixing up some take downs on Cain this time.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember in the second fight vbookie had the odds of a Cain win by decision as 10-to-1:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie...tory-junior-dos-santos-vs-cain-velasquez.html

I thought those odds we're ridiculous. Cain beating JDS will always be a UD. He was never going to knock him out.

As for the next fight... same again. JDS will knock him out or Cain will grind on him for 25 minutes.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Cain certainly does not have more tools than JDS. JDS takes down everyone he tries to including wrestlers, has incredible hands, obviously some good kicks, and a BJJ black belt. Neither is one-dimensional but you definitely can't say Cain has more.


Wow that's a pretty humble statement considering. :laugh:

Btw: You can rep me now especially if my prediction rings true. I'm seriously debating to put money down. It was weird. I saw these two come in and just said to myself...both are destined to be future champs. It's like thunder and lightening. Both will bring the best out of each other in what will probably be one of the biggest rivalries.

Mir and Brock was a fun rivalry, but stylistically Brock would win majority of the time. 

Arlovski and Tim was fun the first time then it kinda fell off.

The fight should be settled towards New Years eve!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Anything that happened in the second fight after the big punch in the first round is really irrelevant. Junior never recovered and Cain just bullied him around.

It was a great strategy of Cain's to get Junior to drop his hands, allowing him to land the big shot. However, I'm going to hope that JDS is smarter in the next fight and then I'd like to see if Cain can accomplish anything he did in the second fight. Cain really hasn't ever shown much of an ability to take a punch. Luckily for him, he doesn't get punched all that often... but ever big shot he's seen, it seems to have at least buckled him. 

It's my opinion that if JDS hadn't fallen beautifully into Cain's trap, the fight would have continued on until eventually Cain got caught again.

Cain may be the better overall, well rounded fighter. Match ups make fights and I just feel like as long as JDS isn't making mental errors, he's got Cain's number.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I give Cain the advantage right now. He is just so fast for a heavyweight. I think people also underestimate the striking skills and power of Cain. He has shown he can rock fighters, even if he can't fully put them away.

JDS is a beast with his right hand, jab and TDD. But he is only good for 3 rounds or until he gets rocked IMO.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> I give Cain the advantage right now. He is just so fast for a heavyweight. I think people also underestimate the striking skills and power of Cain. He has shown he can rock fighters, even if he can't fully put them away.
> 
> JDS is a beast with his right hand, jab and TDD. But he is only good for 3 rounds or until he gets rocked IMO.


A right hand, jab and TDD is the perfect recipe to beat Cain. 

Also, the only time Junior has gone more than 3 rounds was with Cain... and if you can't understand the conditioning it takes to get your ass kicked like that for 5 rounds and keep going.... then you need a new sport to watch. 

"Or until he gets rocked"... you make it sound like he gets rocked as easily as.... well.... Cain. The shot Cain landed on him would have left most guys in the HW division not want to get back up. 

Junior also ate a few left hooks from Hunt this last weekend.... I don't think anyone needs to worry about JDS' chin.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Sharon said:


> What Boom is saying is that Cain has SHOWN everyone he has more tools at his disposal compared to JDS. Cain has shown a great takedowns, great hands, great kicks and a very heavy top game. JDS has shown good striking and a spinning back kick that KO'd an overweight 39 year old...
> 
> We keep hearing about how JDS is this elite BJJ that will give people fits on the ground, but where was his BJJ when Cain was embarrassing him on the ground? And we've only ever seen JDS takedown ONE wrestler, a gassed Shane Carwin.
> 
> Honestly, I think JDS is a terrific fighter, clearly number 2 in the HW, but he does NOT have more tools than Cain.




Exactly.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Exactly.


But this is what makes MMA the sport that it is. He doesn't need more tools than Cain... He just needs the right tools. 

I would agree, if we were making a video game and assigning attribute points to the fighters, Cain is a better fighter.

That doesn't really matter when they step into the cage, if JDS has the correct tools to beat Cain.

If you were going to step back and build a fictional fighter to beat Cain... who would he be?

He'd have to have great TDD or a sick guard... or at a minimum a good ability to get off his back. He would need to be a smart fighter because Cain is starting to get good at through different looks. Lastly, he would need to have 1 punch KO power.

If you look at the list, I think JDS has all of these attributes. Hence why I don't think it's crazy to think JDS can beat Cain again.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> But this is what makes MMA the sport that it is. He doesn't need more tools than Cain... He just needs the right tools.
> 
> I would agree, if we were making a video game and assigning attribute points to the fighters, Cain is a better fighter.
> 
> ...


JDS does have the tools to beat Cain, I never said otherwise.

What I'm saying is that Cain has more of them and if they fought 10 more times Cain would probably win 7 of those matches. JDS clearly has the better striking but if it does'nt work (like their last fight) Cain will win again and again because Cain is a lot better in every other department.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Anything that happened in the second fight after the big punch in the first round is really irrelevant. Junior never recovered and Cain just bullied him around.
> 
> It was a great strategy of Cain's to get Junior to drop his hands, allowing him to land the big shot. However, I'm going to hope that JDS is smarter in the next fight and then I'd like to see if Cain can accomplish anything he did in the second fight. Cain really hasn't ever shown much of an ability to take a punch. Luckily for him, he doesn't get punched all that often... but ever big shot he's seen, it seems to have at least buckled him.
> 
> ...


Somebody got it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> A right hand, jab and TDD is the perfect recipe to beat Cain.
> 
> Also, the only time Junior has gone more than 3 rounds was with Cain... and if you can't understand the conditioning it takes to get your ass kicked like that for 5 rounds and keep going.... then you need a new sport to watch.
> 
> ...


Some of you kids on the internet these days are so sensitive. "Go watch a new sport" Damn..LOL talk about getting smacked in real life...


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Some of you kids on the internet these days are so sensitive. "Go watch a new sport" Damn..LOL talk about getting smacked in real life...


Nah, not sensitive... I just felt bad for you. Spending all those hours watching something you don't understand. But hey, if that floats your boat. :dunno:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Nah, not sensitive... I just felt bad for you. Spending all those hours watching something you don't understand. But hey, if that floats your boat. :dunno:


Quit Trolling and go back to Sherdog... I'm not gonna take the bite...:thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cain will beat JDS again.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think JDS is going to be fully prepared and he is going to dominate Cain this time around. He has the heart and the skill to do it. Cain can hurt JDS but he can't finish him, I think that is pretty clear after the last fight. You have to kill JDS to stop him. I think JDS is better then ever and the 3rd fight will look like I thought the 2nd was going to go. Oddly enough, I'm pretty confident again this time.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Cain certainly does not have more tools than JDS. JDS takes down everyone he tries to including wrestlers, has incredible hands, obviously some good kicks, and a BJJ black belt. Neither is one-dimensional but you definitely can't say Cain has more.


Cain has more tools because he dictate where the fight takes place and can hang with Junior on the feet and on the ground.


*AWAITS JDS KO GIF*

RESPONDS WITH 

*GIF OF CAIN PUNCHING JDS SEVERAL TIMES8


:thumb01:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

How will JDS knock out Cain if he's always retreating back to the fence? In the 2nd fight, how many times was Cain not coming forward? The last time Cain stayed on the outside this happened.


----------



## Lebenator (Sep 9, 2011)

JDS should focus almost exclusively on cardio and footwork.

Being lighter for this fight would probably help too.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It'll be far closer than either of their previous fights showed. I still think Cain will take a decision if JDS can't land a fight ending shot, but not as dominant as their second encounter.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

I think that Cain will prevail in this last fight between the two, with his elusive style, constant movement and punches and takedowns in bunches. Junior will look for the big hammer, but I think Cain will avoid it and he will succeed in this fight with a good game plan and an aggressive approach.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

It's weird thinking about what's going to happen after these guys fight. When you really think about it, neither of these guys is going away any time soon and they are both on a different level than the rest of the division...so what's going to happen after Cain vs JDS 3?


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

Epic moment in Heavyweight MMA history coming up....










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrJ7S7r06W4

Icona Pop - I Love it (I don't care)


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Junior is far from relying on just an "overhand".
He is fast himself, has great octagon movement, has a very accurate jab that hurts opponents until he finds a way to finish the fight.

Also I can't understand some said "Cain could have advantage standing". That idea should be placed in the same box as "Junior has a black belt in BJJ and could outgrapple Cain."

This match up is more than even and intriguing. Each one with great assets, similar skyrocketing careers to the top and only one loss - to each other. Fight number three will be awesome.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

JDS did lose in Brazil.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ptw said:


> It's weird thinking about what's going to happen after these guys fight. When you really think about it, neither of these guys is going away any time soon and they are both on a different level than the rest of the division...so what's going to happen after Cain vs JDS 3?


I imagine that whoever loses will have to fight 3-4 times before getting another shot. And by that time, it'll be closing in on 2015.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> JDS did lose in Brazil.


Ops, sorry about that. Junior has indeed two losses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I imagine that whoever loses will have to fight 3-4 times before getting another shot. And by that time, it'll be closing in on 2015.


Whilst I agree, the HW roster is too shallow to accommodate that many fights. If JDS loses ( for example ) and the has to fight 4 top heavyweights, whos Cain gonna fight in the meantime? Keeping them apart does nothing but thin out all the contenders. It makes more sense - as much as it sounds shit - to let them fight as often as need be.

When I look at the fights out there for Cain and JDS, there are so few that get my panties wet.

Cain vs Werdum holds some intrigue. JDS vs Overoid? Meh. 

Quite frankly, I would rather watch Cain vs JDS 7.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So if junior wins will they just keep going until someone wins two in a row? Or will Cain get shutout like Junior will if he loses again? Or like everyone else has when they lose two of three.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to go with Velasquez.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRvGZffXhfk

ATC - All Around The World (lalalalala)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

LikeABoss88 said:


> I have to go with Velasquez.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRvGZffXhfk
> 
> ATC - All Around The World (lalalalala)


Feck me... that was horrendous.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ptw said:


> It's weird thinking about what's going to happen after these guys fight. When you really think about it, neither of these guys is going away any time soon and they are both on a different level than the rest of the division...so what's going to happen after Cain vs JDS 3?


That's exactly what makes this rivalry so great in my opinion, I could watch these two guys fight 10 times if they have to and I would never be bored or have a problem with it.


----------

